#  Schulmedizin >   Unfall - Rippenserienbruch Lungenfunktion -  ..? >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo.., 
ich hatte einen A. Unfall die Folgen waren u.a. Rippenserienbruch - Wirbelfrakturen (später Nekrose bei einem 
Wirbel).  Nach vielen hin und her und etwas Glück die Chefärztin sprach den gleichen Dialekt wurde der Wirbel operiert versteift. 
Nun das eigentliche Problem Schmerzen vorn (Rippen) und hinten(Wirbel) dadurch wahrscheinlich Schonatmung. Bei der Untersuchung Ankunft Anschlussheilbehandlung Wasser in der Lunge. (kein Herz oder Nierenproblem)  *Wo kann die Ursache von Wasser in der Lunge sonst sein OP -Problem WS ?* 
Also hat man bei mir die Lungenfunktion gemessen ca. 50 %  und ich war dadurch in Behandlung bei einem Pulmologen (Lungenfacharzt). Als ich ihm erzählt habe das ich auch gerade ziemlich heftigen Husten habe machte er eine Blutprobe. Als das Ergebnis heraus kam sprach er von Keuchhusten (obwohl ich irgendwann geimpft worden bin). Es wurde Antibiotika verschrieben. Ich war irgendwie im falschen Film.  *Kann es sein das Menschen mit einer eingeschränkten Lungenfunktion eher erkranken was den Bereich Lunge udgl. angeht? 
Gruss J. *

----------


## josie

Hallo J!
Wasser in der Lunge= Lungenödem
Es gibt verschiedene Ursachen, unterschieden wird:
1.kardiales Lungenödem (geht vom Herz aus) Ein kardiales Lungenödem entsteht, wenn die Herzfunktion beinträchtigt ist,  das Blut staut sich dann von der linken Herzkammer in die Lunge zurück weil das Herz es nicht schafft, das Blut komplett in den Körper weiterzupumpen(sog. Linksherzinsuffizienz) 
2.nicht kardiales Lungenödem z.B.
-bei Schädigung der Lungenkapillaren, das sind kl Verästelungen der Arterien und Venen in der Lunge, mögliche Ursache allergische Reaktion z.B. auf Reizgase
-bei der Höhenkrankheit kann es auch zur Wasseransammlung in der Lunge kommen

----------

